# Calling all geritol BFPs!



## Mbrink

Hey ladies! Congratulations on your blessings and heres to a h & h 9 months!


I've been TTC for over a year now with no luck. I have decided that before I give up for a while that I'm going to try geritol. I've heard a lot of success stories using it, so hopefully I can be one of them!

So my question to you is:

1) Did you take Geritol Complete or Geritol Tonic?
2) How many months were you TTC before your BFP?
3) Did you take it up until O, or all the way through your cycle?


Thank you SO much in advance. I'm praying that this works!


----------



## Smarakins

Hi, I just got my BFP on Friday night after a loss in April.

I started taking Geritol last month, and I take the pill form. I also took folic acid and royal jelly. I TRIED to take Geritol tonic, but the stuff was just too nasty for me to handle. So technically, I only took the Geritol for one month before conceiving. I also drank room temperature water with the juice from half a squeezed lemon, as I recently read it cleans out the toxins and helps with egg health. Oh, and I also used soy isoflavones CD2-6.

I'm not sure if it was the Geritol, lemon water, or soy, or maybe a combo of all of them, or just good timing, but it definitely wouldn't hurt to try. I continued taking the Geritol until I got my BFP, then switched to prenatals with DHA.


----------



## Mbrink

Thank you so much!!! And congratulations on your BFP, I'm sure you are on cloud nine! :)


----------



## Stake

hi! I took geritol tonic on my 9th month of ttc and I started taking it a few days before o and just took it everyday until the bottle was gone. I swear by it! have u used preseed? I got my bfp the fittest cycle I tried those 2 things together with soy isoflavones. good luck baby dust to u!


----------



## Stake

first not fittest


----------



## Smarakins

Mbrink said:


> Thank you so much!!! And congratulations on your BFP, I'm sure you are on cloud nine! :)

I am, thank you! Also a little nervous after a loss, but trying to stay positive.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Powell130

This was my first cycle using geritol :)

I used it from the end of AF til BFP, then switchen to prenatals with DHA/EPA

We had been TTC for over 2 years with 1 MC in June 2012. 

I do believe a combo of Soy, Geritol, Royal Jelly, Raw Honey, Cinnamon, Green Tea & Baby Aspirin got us this BFP


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'm a vitex success story myself  took two pills every morning!


----------



## Mbrink

What is Vitex supposed to help with? I haven't heard anything on it! :) Congratulations on you BFP, by the way!


----------



## Cutler101

i just heard of Geritol today and im taking soy this cycle is it safe to take together ??


----------



## Powell130

Cutler101 said:


> i just heard of Geritol today and im taking soy this cycle is it safe to take together ??

I took both (first cycle using each) and I'm 6w6d pregnant :)


----------



## Mbrink

Bump! Any other success stories using geritol?


----------



## Cutler101

im still using it i ovulate this week but ill deff come back and tell me story if it works : ]


----------



## Powell130

Cutler101 said:


> im still using it i ovulate this week but ill deff come back and tell me story if it works : ]

Atlanta? I live right outside of ATL!


----------



## Cutler101

yeah your right over there but austell . i used to live over there i moved back to gwinnett county


Powell130 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> im still using it i ovulate this week but ill deff come back and tell me story if it works : ]
> 
> Atlanta? I live right outside of ATL!Click to expand...


----------



## Powell130

Cutler101 said:


> yeah your right over there but austell . i used to live over there i moved back to gwinnett county
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> im still using it i ovulate this week but ill deff come back and tell me story if it works : ]
> 
> Atlanta? I live right outside of ATL!Click to expand...Click to expand...

yep! lol


----------



## PrayingLady

powell130 said:


> cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> i just heard of geritol today and im taking soy this cycle is it safe to take together ??
> 
> i took both (first cycle using each) and i'm 6w6d pregnant :)Click to expand...

bump


----------



## PrayingLady

I have some "quality plus" aspirin. I'm not sure if there "baby aspirin"? Got them out of walmart for a $1.00. They are 325mg? Do you think this will work?


----------



## Cutler101

Take soy isoflavone its up to you on how much you wanna take though NO MORE then 200mg take on CD 1-5, 3-7, or 5-9. , take folic acid 800mg no more then that . i took gertiol tonic all the way up till i got a positive on my ovulation test which came 5days early . cause the tonic makes you ovulate early then switch to complete (pills) * cause tonic contains alcohol* but take the pills take all the way up till you get a BFP then switch to prenatal pills . soy isoflavones , folic acid & geritol tonic or complete . you can even take evening primrose oil for cervical mucus . i took two pills which was 1000mg & it worked for me and you can take 5000mg of that . hope this helps : ]


----------



## PrayingLady

Cutler101 said:


> Take soy isoflavone its up to you on how much you wanna take though NO MORE then 200mg take on CD 1-5, 3-7, or 5-9. , take folic acid 800mg no more then that . i took gertiol tonic all the way up till i got a positive on my ovulation test which came 5days early . cause the tonic makes you ovulate early then switch to complete (pills) * cause tonic contains alcohol* but take the pills take all the way up till you get a BFP then switch to prenatal pills . soy isoflavones , folic acid & geritol tonic or complete . you can even take evening primrose oil for cervical mucus . i took two pills which was 1000mg & it worked for me and you can take 5000mg of that . hope this helps : ]

you take EPO up until you O right?


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> I have some "quality plus" aspirin. I'm not sure if there "baby aspirin"? Got them out of walmart for a $1.00. They are 325mg? Do you think this will work?

No. That's too high. It needs to be Low Dose (that's the name they bottle it under now) It's 81 mg


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> I have some "quality plus" aspirin. I'm not sure if there "baby aspirin"? Got them out of walmart for a $1.00. They are 325mg? Do you think this will work?
> 
> No. That's too high. It needs to be Low Dose (that's the name they bottle it under now) It's 81 mgClick to expand...

Thanks powell.. AF just got me. (Spotting heavily) so much for geritol and SI. Feeling blahh..:cry:
I hate that witch...


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> I have some "quality plus" aspirin. I'm not sure if there "baby aspirin"? Got them out of walmart for a $1.00. They are 325mg? Do you think this will work?
> 
> No. That's too high. It needs to be Low Dose (that's the name they bottle it under now) It's 81 mgClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks powell.. AF just got me. (Spotting heavily) so much for geritol and SI. Feeling blahh..:cry:
> I hate that witch...Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

how many cycles have you tried geritol and soy?


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> I have some "quality plus" aspirin. I'm not sure if there "baby aspirin"? Got them out of walmart for a $1.00. They are 325mg? Do you think this will work?
> 
> No. That's too high. It needs to be Low Dose (that's the name they bottle it under now) It's 81 mgClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks powell.. AF just got me. (Spotting heavily) so much for geritol and SI. Feeling blahh..:cry:
> I hate that witch...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> how many cycles have you tried geritol and soy?Click to expand...

First official cycle TTC and first cycle with them both. Instead of getting periods, can girls just get a text once a month from mother nature saying "You're not pregnant, have a nice day!" smft.


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> I have some "quality plus" aspirin. I'm not sure if there "baby aspirin"? Got them out of walmart for a $1.00. They are 325mg? Do you think this will work?
> 
> No. That's too high. It needs to be Low Dose (that's the name they bottle it under now) It's 81 mgClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks powell.. AF just got me. (Spotting heavily) so much for geritol and SI. Feeling blahh..:cry:
> I hate that witch...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> how many cycles have you tried geritol and soy?Click to expand...
> 
> First official cycle TTC and first cycle with them both. Instead of getting periods, can girls just get a text once a month from mother nature saying "You're not pregnant, have a nice day!" smft.Click to expand...

Oh okay lol I thought you had been trying for a while. I mean trying for any period of time sucks but we'd been trying for over 2 years! 
Haha I saw that quote on FB the other day


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> I have some "quality plus" aspirin. I'm not sure if there "baby aspirin"? Got them out of walmart for a $1.00. They are 325mg? Do you think this will work?
> 
> No. That's too high. It needs to be Low Dose (that's the name they bottle it under now) It's 81 mgClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks powell.. AF just got me. (Spotting heavily) so much for geritol and SI. Feeling blahh..:cry:
> I hate that witch...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> how many cycles have you tried geritol and soy?Click to expand...
> 
> First official cycle TTC and first cycle with them both. Instead of getting periods, can girls just get a text once a month from mother nature saying "You're not pregnant, have a nice day!" smft.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay lol I thought you had been trying for a while. I mean trying for any period of time sucks but we'd been trying for over 2 years!
> Haha I saw that quote on FB the other dayClick to expand...

Yeah my trying time is nothing compared to you! We have been NTNP for 12 months though.. so I guess it feels like forever!!!!


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> I have some "quality plus" aspirin. I'm not sure if there "baby aspirin"? Got them out of walmart for a $1.00. They are 325mg? Do you think this will work?
> 
> No. That's too high. It needs to be Low Dose (that's the name they bottle it under now) It's 81 mgClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks powell.. AF just got me. (Spotting heavily) so much for geritol and SI. Feeling blahh..:cry:
> I hate that witch...Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> how many cycles have you tried geritol and soy?Click to expand...
> 
> First official cycle TTC and first cycle with them both. Instead of getting periods, can girls just get a text once a month from mother nature saying "You're not pregnant, have a nice day!" smft.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay lol I thought you had been trying for a while. I mean trying for any period of time sucks but we'd been trying for over 2 years!
> Haha I saw that quote on FB the other dayClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my trying time is nothing compared to you! We have been NTNP for 12 months though.. so I guess it feels like forever!!!!Click to expand...

The first year or so was NTNP and the second was TTC, then FINALLY BFP. Your day will come honey, and when it does, I'll be so excited for you


----------



## Cutler101

yeah and after you ovulate stop cause it causes contactions


PrayingLady said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Take soy isoflavone its up to you on how much you wanna take though NO MORE then 200mg take on CD 1-5, 3-7, or 5-9. , take folic acid 800mg no more then that . i took gertiol tonic all the way up till i got a positive on my ovulation test which came 5days early . cause the tonic makes you ovulate early then switch to complete (pills) * cause tonic contains alcohol* but take the pills take all the way up till you get a BFP then switch to prenatal pills . soy isoflavones , folic acid & geritol tonic or complete . you can even take evening primrose oil for cervical mucus . i took two pills which was 1000mg & it worked for me and you can take 5000mg of that . hope this helps : ]
> 
> you take EPO up until you O right?Click to expand...


----------

